# Beach mice advice



## adamgt28 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello. after some considerable effort I may have found a place that sells mice in Leicester. however the species they have are pretty exotic, namely beach mice. I haven't kept beach mice before so was wondering if anyone has kept them before and if they need any special treatment different to fancy mice. the breed dwell in the sand dunes of florida and alabama so I assume they may prefer sand in the cage rather than sawdust. any advice would be welcome. thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Keep in mind not being a domesticated animal you may find them much more skittish and may even bite. None of the exotic rodents at my work are as handable as the fancy mice.
They borrow so you would be looking at a gerbil type setup
There also mostly nocturnal unlike fancy mice.


----------

